# CNC Router Table size



## Fasteddie58 (May 18, 2014)

Hello! What size table you all running and did you build your machine?


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

4X8 Shopbot


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

4'x5' I built it myself. Plans are available.

Bill


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

4 x 8. Very useful size for the average person.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

If you have the room, get a 4x8 or 5x10. I have a 25" x 25" Shark, and a 25" x 50" Probotix Meteor. They only aggravate me when cutting from a full (4x8 or 5x5) sheet of material would have been far more efficient.


----------



## vgraves (Nov 27, 2013)

I have a CNC Router Parts PRO 4848.


----------



## teebee (Mar 31, 2014)

We have a ShopBot Buddy 32. The BT32 in stock form is a 24 x 32 cutting size. I just upgraded it to a 48 x 32 capacity.


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

Just received my 4x8 Stinger III with X3 upgrade by Camaster. Should be up and running by the end of the week


----------



## torx (Apr 17, 2014)

I m running an old camaster 2 i upgraded it to run wincnc i have a 5'x12' table and it works grate a lot cheeper the most to replacee tis is about 60 grand


----------



## CnCFreek (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm running Mach3 with a custom touch screen. Workable are 26.5x48 as big as my area would allow. Photo doesn't show recent upgrade of a 3/8" MIC6 plate for the table top. .006" difference end to end and .003" on the Z axis


----------



## Fasteddie58 (May 18, 2014)

Cnc creek....tell me more about your touch screen? I think it would me useful to have a touch screen for mach 3.


----------



## CnCFreek (Jun 16, 2014)

The normal screen set that Mach3 is supplied is to cumbersome and the buttons are to small to be of great use. I designed my own screen with what was needed and mine works great. I did away with keyboard and mouse


----------



## JeanHou (Jul 3, 2014)

Here are a few standard size our customer usually require: 300*400mm, 600*900mm, 1300*2500mm, 1500*3000mm, 2000*3000mm. and most of the table is vacuum suction type.


----------

